# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Mthodes de reconnaissance de formes

## Olonto

Bonsoir.

Je suis actuellement en maths sup et je travaille sur un projet de reconnaissance de formes (pouvoir retrouver une forme  partir d'un modle) quelconques sur python mais je ne sais pas comment continuer.

Pour le moment, je dispose de filtres, de la transforme de Hough sur les droites et les cercles et c'est tout.



Mes questions sont donc les suivantes :

- Mme si je suis bien conscient que ce n'est pas ce qui manque sur la toile les mthodes de reconnaissances de formes, j'aimerais savoir quelles mthodes me conseilleriez vous de coder (spcifiquement  python ou non) et si vous auriez des sites explicitant permettant de comprendre le principe algorithmiquement parlant.

- Pensez vous qu'il est possible de faire quelques chose de la transform de Hough dans le sens, la transform de Hough a-t-elle quelque application dans le domaine de la reconnaissance de formes ?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses. Cordialement. Olonto.

----------


## ToTo13

Quel(s) type(s) de forme dois tu retrouver ?
Est ce des images binaires ou est ce que la texture est importante ?
Est ce que les images sont dj segmentes ?
Montre nous des exemples.

----------


## Olonto

- Je serais  la recherche d'un certains personnage dans une image numrique (pas de contraste, texture ou autre  grer).

- Les images que je traite sont  la base polychromatiques.  Concrtement, je manipule des tableau de la forme (exemple pour une image 4*3) :

[[[255 255 255] [168 168 168] [175 171  88] [255 249 133]]
 [[255 255 255] [155 155 155] [171 165  49] [255 242   0]]
 [[255 255 255] [226 226 226] [195 195 195] [246 146 150]]]

- Pour le moment les images ne sont pas segmentes 

- Et donc par exemple, si je prend cette image :


Je souhaiterais retrouver par exemple superman. Et donc en connaissant quelque caractristiques (la taille approximative du personnage, les couleurs types, les formes (triangles, ...)) je souhaiterais trouv ce personnage dans plusieurs images.

----------


## ToTo13

Dans ce cas ce que tu souhaites faire c'est du "sub image detection". Je n'ai jamais eu  travailler dessus, mais une des mthodes les plus utilises est Viola-Jones. Elle avait t cre pour dtecter des visages, mais elle peut tre modifie pour tout.

J'ai trouv ce papier.

----------


## Olonto

Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse, je regarderais a ce week-end.

----------


## Olonto

Bonjour.

Dsol pour le temps de rponse.

J'ai finalement eu le temps de regarder la mthode de Viola-Jones pendant les vacances mais je n'arrive pas  trouv une documentation pour le coder de A-Z, la plupart des sites redirigent vers openCV...

Mais le problme est que je n'arrive pas  trouver un quelconque topic qui prsente rellement le fonctionnement.
Par exemple, pour raliser ceci : 



Je n'arrive pas  trouver quel "chemin" il faut suivre et comment on compare  la base xml (pour le moment je pars d'une base dj faite)

Je me suis galement intress  l'algorithme SIFT, notamment avec les discussions du site. D'aprs vous, quel est l'algorithme le plus abordable/ rapidement faisable  mon niveau ?

Cordialement. Olonto.

----------


## ToTo13

Perso j'viterai de coder et je prendrai une version dj existante en OpenCV ou MatLab. Je suis tonn qu'elle n'existe pas non plus en Python dans scykit_learn par exemple. Surtout qu'il va te falloir r-entrainer la mthode pour ton problme spcifique.
Par contre je ne l'ai jamais utilis, donc je ne peux pas t'aider d'avantage.

----------


## BufferBob

sauf erreur, dans OpenCV on va retrouver le principe  travers les _Haar Cascades_ directement bases sur la mthode de Viola et Jones

 Face Detection using Haar Cascades Caractristiques pseudo-Haar

ps: en fouillant sur Github on trouve quelques implmentations de A  Z

----------


## Olonto

Bonsoir.

Merci pour vos rponses.

Aprs le fait de coder est une partie quasiment incontournable dans le sens o l'importance est d'avantage axe sur le travail plutt que le rsultat vraiment en lui mme. Donc aprs il est vrai que j'ai aperu un tutoriel sur comment entraner un classifieur, je tacherais de regarder ce week-end afin de voir s'il y'a vraiment un intrt  lentraner. Mme si je suis conscient que de toute faon si je l'entrane pas, il sera inefficace pour la reconnaissance de formes dans mon problme actuel, le sujet n'est pas ncessairement dfinitif et peut donc voluer en cas de besoin.

D'accord, je me suis sans doute arrt un peu trop en surface. En voyant le code du SIFT, la programmation tant compltement diffrente de celle que j'utilise habituellement, je doit avouer que a m'a parut un peu trop long  coder par moi mme sans mme savoir si le rsultat serait correcte une fois le tout fini.

Cordialement. Olonto.

----------

